
SpaceNet: A Successor to the Internet (2013) - breck
https://medium.com/space-net/spacenet-51aca95d49a2
======
breck
If you find these ideas interesting, check out the latest developments of this
project here:
[https://github.com/breck7/jtree](https://github.com/breck7/jtree)

"Space" is now called "Tree Notation".

We are now referring to this "SpaceNet" idea internally as "The World Wide
Tree".

This month we will be announcing the Tree Notation Lab, and funding to make
this idea a reality.

Only took 6 years to finally start to see that this may be doable!

